# Clown fish mouth wide open



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw her sucking on my torch coral and think she might have gotten stung. Her and the male won't leave the torch and she hasnt eaten in 36 hrs although she has tried. I bought two bubble tip anemones in hopes they would host on them instead. Any advice?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What a goof... I had a small clown that just loved our torch coral and would get some sting spots all over.

I am not too sure on how to advise you on the fish other than a QT but it would probably end up snuggling the thing again. 

Do you have a place you could put the torch and see if the fish take to the other coral available?


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

No the torch is affixed to a rock and i dont have a second tank. They have paid no interest to the anemones I just added. She literally hasnt left the torch for the past few days. I hope she eats soon


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope so too, love those fish. Hopefully someone who has more experience can help out.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Carpet*

Get a Carpet Anemone the clowns will dive right into it. The only problem is that Carpets EAT fish.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I want my fish to live as well but i like the sound of a carpet anemone. She seems to have regained the use of her jaw but still isnt eating. Here's hoping that she'll eat tmrw


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally wouldn't go out and spend money to buy a carpet anemone just to see if they will host it instead of your torch.. i have a riteri anemone that i have 3 clowns hosting and i have a carpet that they won't bother with.. i have a torch and a frogspawn right beside each other and i have the other 5 clownfish that host them.. there is no point in going out and spending money in hopes that it will help out when there is no guarantee


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Her mouth is better and shes eating again. They are still hosting on the torch, not interested in the bubble tips. I just hope she learned her lesson and doesnt suck on it again.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

clowns aren't smart. They will host a heater if they can


----------

